

The NY Times New Hyperlinks: Link to individual sentences - davidmathers
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/the-hyperlink-grows-up-the-times-releases-new-linking-features/67219/

======
smoody
I've been waiting for major sites to allow sentence-level highlighting. Way to
go NYTimes -- it's a good start!

